# lighting a covered, enclosed patio (cross-posted in electrical)



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

Our "new" (1956 single-story ranch) house came with a covered patio (metal roof extending off the finished eaves, single pane glass windows set in treated wood walls, vents above 2 doors only, concrete floor, 2 perimeter spotlights, outdoor wiring conduits & outlets for floor/table lamps and for plug-in watering system controller) on the North & West side of the house. It is accessible from the family room and 2 doors that lead to/from the yard.

For now, we want to tie its look into that of the family room. For the future, we _MAY_ look into removing the roof and walls. At that poit in time we could change lighting fixtures. The family room has can lights, track (soon to become rail) lights, and designer pendants that match the dining room and hone entry (interior). 

I'm assuming the lighting has to be "outdoor" however, finding "outdoor" lighting for an enclosed patio has not been very successful and finding ones by the designer or that might be "close enough" (except for very expensive) has also been futile. Instead what I'm finding is mostly deck or landscape lighting. So...

1a) How can an indoor fixture, such as a wall sconce (like the one I've found by the designer), be turned into an outdoor one (sconce or overhead)? [NOTE: I'd also like to possibly use these fixtures at the exterior of the main entry)

1b) Where does one find "designer" or "architectural" (but not $1000+) lighting fixtures for enclosed or even covered patio?

2a) Are there "outdoor" rail lights? Please point me to sources/stores (brick and mortar or online) if you know of them. I've not found anything yet.

2b) Is moving to rail lighting mounted along the eaves (next to the 2 perimeter lights) any more dangerous than continuing to rely upon table & floor lighting plugged into the outlets? 

Thank you!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doubt you will find what you want. Indoor fixtures are just that, indoor fixtures. There isn't a conversion kit you can get. Treat the outdoor space as a separate room and light it with the most stylish outdoor lighting you can find.
Ron


----------

